# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ >  X-Factor

## wem

Շուտով «X-Factor»-ը լինելու է «Շանթ»-ի երթերում: Սա Բրիտանական նածխագիծ է, մասամբ նման է "Սուպերսթար" նախագծին:

----------

Yellow Raven (19.02.2011)

----------


## wem

Սկսում է "X-Factor" նախագծի համերգաշրջանը: Ինձ թվում է որ այս նախագիծը ավելի հետաքրքիր կլինի "Սուպերսթար" նախագծից: Դուք ի՞նչ կարծիք ունեք այս նախագծի մասին:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Մի քանի հոգի կան, որ արդեն գիտեմ, որ բալետ եմ անելու :Jpit: 
Իսկ մնացածը հետագայում կտեսնենք :Smile:

----------

Inna (19.02.2011)

----------


## aerosmith

Ճիշտն ասած Շանթի բոլոր հաղորդումներն էլ սկսած լրատվականից վերջացրած ժամանցայինները շաաաաատ լավն են. նաև ֆիլմերը, որ շաաաատ ճաշակով ֆիլմեր է ցուցադրում…(՝խոսքս գեղարվեսական ֆիլմերի մասին է, ոչ սերիալների)… այս ամենի պատճառով էլ տեղականներից մնացած ալիքները հանել ռադ եմ արել, թողել եմ միայն շանթը…
Իսկ հիմա իսք-ֆաքթոր-ի մասին…
Իսկապես շաաատ լավ հաղորդում է … ՄՆացածը արդեն գալլահամերգների ժամանակ… Չնայած մի բան չեմ հասկանում Գարիկն ու Եգորը ինչ կապ ունեն երգարվեսի հետ , որ մի հատ էլ ժյուրիի անդամներ էին:

----------

Inna (19.02.2011), Lusina (19.02.2011)

----------


## aerosmith

Մենակ մի բան ասեմ ընտրական փուլի ետ կապված։ Նոր հիշեցի.
Մի հատ գեղեցիկ խուճուճիկ մազերով ստիլնի աղջիկ կար... այ ինքը լավ էր երգում, իսկ Գարիկը չգիտեմ խի հանեց իրան... Ծաղկաձորում անցկացրած փուլում էր կարծեմ։

----------


## Freeman

> Մենակ մի բան ասեմ ընտրական փուլի ետ կապված։ Նոր հիշեցի.
> Մի հատ գեղեցիկ խուճուճիկ մազերով ստիլնի աղջիկ կար... այ ինքը լավ էր երգում, իսկ Գարիկը չգիտեմ խի հանեց իրան... Ծաղկաձորում անցկացրած փուլում էր կարծեմ։


Ես էլ էի էդ աղջկա կողմից,են բժշկականում սովորողն անցա՞վ

----------


## Նարե91

Եգոր Գլումովը չգիտեմ կապ ունի երգարվեստի հետ, թե ոչ, բայց Գարիկ Պապոյանը գիտեմ, որ երգում է ու ռոքի մեծ սիրահար է

----------


## aerosmith

> Եգոր Գլումովը չգիտեմ կապ ունի երգարվեստի հետ, թե ոչ, բայց Գարիկ Պապոյանը գիտեմ, որ երգում է ու ռոքի մեծ սիրահար է


 Եգորն էլ է ռոք երաժշտության մեեեծ սիրահար, իսկ գարիկը ուղղակի սիրողական մակարդակով է զբաղվում երաժշտությամբ։

----------


## wem

> Ես էլ էի էդ աղջկա կողմից,են բժշկականում սովորողն անցա՞վ


Այո:

----------

Freeman (20.02.2011)

----------


## wem

Նաև բեմն է շատ լավ ստացվել:  :Ok: 
http://shanttv.com/am/local/news/2011_02_18/2040/5927/

----------


## Anahit Jan

Այոօր Շանթ հեռուստաընկերությունում մեկնարկեց X-Factor նախագիծը,քննարկենք այն այստեղ. :Hands Up:

----------


## Anahit Jan

Ինձ շատ դուր եկավ  համերգը,բավսկանին խոստումնալից էր.հնչեցին շատ լավ և սիրված երգեր :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------

V!k (20.02.2011)

----------


## V!k

նման թեմա արդեն կա այստեղ X-Factor

----------


## Anahit Jan

> նման թեմա արդեն կա այստեղ X-Factor


Չեմ տեսել :Shok:  :Sad:

----------


## Մանուլ

Էս անտեսում ե՞ք իքս-ֆակտորը: Ոչ քննարկում կա, ոչ հարցում  :Beee: :

 Համերգն իսկապես բավականին լավն էր: Բեմն էլ ա ահագին լավը` համեմատած Սուպերսթարի հետ: Մեկ էլ դուրս գալիս ա, որ բեմականացում կա: 

 Էս մրցույթում ինձ համար Վրեժը մրցակցությունից դուրս ա, չկա իրա ձայնի նման ուժեղ ձայն: Ու հեչ կարևոր չի` կհաղթի՞, թե՞ չէ: 
 Սուջյան Եվան ա լավը: Գարիկի խմբից Արմինեն ա լավը, մյուսներին շատ չեմ հավանում: Իմ կարծիքով` ավելի լավերը կային: Օրինակ` նախընտրական փուլում Alicia Keys երգող աղջիկը, որ Սուպերսթարին էլ էր մասնակցել: 
 Արթուր-Ալեքն ա շատ դուրս գալիս, լրիվ էմոցիա ա էդ տղեն  :Jpit: : Ձայնն էլ հո կա ու կա: 
 Գիգաբիթ խումբը հետաքրքիր էր ահագին, հավանեցի: Հուսով եմ` կշարունակեն երևալ` անկախ մրցույթի արդյունքներից  :Smile: :
  Ինձ համար "սլաբոե զվենո"-ն Գիսանեի խմբից Նելլին էր ու Արծրունը, որտև ինքը ինձ բացակա ա դրել մի անգամ  :Beee:   :LOL: : Իսկ եթե լուրջ, իրա ձայնը հասարակ պոպսա ձայն ա, ընդհանրապես ոչ մի բանով յուրահատուկ չի, չի գրավում: Իրա փոխարեն պիտի ժողովրդական երգող Հայկը անցներ, լավն էր  :Love: :
 Բա Նելլին.. տեսա՞ք` ոնց էր թարս նայում էսօր, ոնց որ չար կախարդ լիներ :ՃՃ Ու ընդհանրապես, ինքը պիտի դուրս գար, ամենաթույլը ինքն էր էս անգամ: Վահեին նախընտրական փուլերում չէի համակրում, բայց վատ չերգեց, համ էլ շատ գրավիչ, զնգուն  ձայն ունի  :Smile: : Ափսոս էր, դեռ պիտի մնար:

 Կարծիքներս ենթակա են փոփոխման  :Jpit: :

----------

A.r.p.i. (22.02.2011), Anahit Jan (22.02.2011), V!k (21.02.2011)

----------


## Inna

Ժող ո՞վ դուրս մնաց նախագծից, Վահե՞ն, թե՞ Գիգաբիթը... :Think:

----------


## V!k

> Ժող ո՞վ դուրս մնաց նախագծից, Վահե՞ն, թե՞ Գիգաբիթը...


ես էլ չէի տեսել թե ով է դուրս եկել, բայց Մանուլի գրածից հասկացա, որ ոնց որ թե Վահեն ա դուրս մնացել , եթե համեմատենք ետ երկուսին,  ես էլ կուզեի որ ինքը դուրս գար

----------

Inna (22.02.2011)

----------


## Մանուլ

Վահեն ա դուրս մնացել: 
 Հա, լավ ա, որ Գիգաբիթը մնաց, բայց ավելի լավ կլիներ, որ էն Նելլին դուրս գար  :Jpit: :

----------

A.r.p.i. (22.02.2011), Anahit Jan (22.02.2011), Inna (21.02.2011), Lusina (26.02.2011)

----------


## aerosmith

Ժող Վահեն որ մեկնա?

----------


## Մանուլ

> Ժող Վահեն որ մեկնա?


 Առաջին համարն էր: Երգում էր Timberlake - Señorita

----------

aerosmith (22.02.2011)

----------


## Anahit Jan

> ես էլ չէի տեսել թե ով է դուրս եկել, բայց Մանուլի գրածից հասկացա, որ ոնց որ թե Վահեն ա դուրս մնացել , եթե համեմատենք ետ երկուսին,  ես էլ կուզեի որ ինքը դուրս գար


համաձայն եմ,բայց ինձ համար միանշանակ Նելլին էր թույլ(իրան հենց սկզբից էլ չեմ հավանել,բացի այն որ թույլ է,բավականին վատ բնավորության տեր է :Blush:  :Blush:  :Blush: )

----------

aerosmith (22.02.2011)

----------


## Enigmatic

Ինձ Գարիկի խմբի երեք աղջիկներն են շատ դուր գալիս, Արթուր-Ալեքը ու վրեժը, դեռ: Գարիկի խմբում մնացաց վեցն էլ շատ-շատ լավ էին երգում, ափսոս, որ երեքը չանցան, հատկապես էն սեև խուճուճ մազերով աղջիկը:
Խմբերին ընդհանրապես չեմ հավանում:

----------

aerosmith (22.02.2011), Anahit Jan (22.02.2011)

----------


## V!k

> համաձայն եմ,բայց ինձ համար միանշանակ Նելլին էր թույլ(իրան հենց սկզբից էլ չեմ հավանել,բացի այն որ թույլ է,բավականին վատ բնավորության տեր է)


հա համաձայն եմ, Նելլին մեջներից ամենաթույլն էր, ու ես էլ կուզենայի, որ ինքը դուրս գար :Sad: 
 ես ետ երկուսի միջից էի ասում, որ թույլը Վահեն էր :Wink:

----------

Anahit Jan (22.02.2011)

----------


## aerosmith

> Ինձ Գարիկի խմբի երեք աղջիկներն են շատ դուր գալիս, Արթուր-Ալեքը ու վրեժը, դեռ: Գարիկի խմբում մնացաց վեցն էլ շատ-շատ լավ էին երգում, ափսոս, որ երեքը չանցան, հատկապես էն սեև խուճուճ մազերով աղջիկը:
> Խմբերին ընդհանրապես չեմ հավանում:


հաաաաաա. խուճուճիկի համար ես էլ եմ ցավուուում...  :Sad:

----------


## Նարե91

Գուցե երաժշտական կրթություն չունեն ժյուրիի տվյալ անդամները, բայց ի վերջո եկեք չմոռանանք, որ այդ նախագծում միայն լավ երգելը բավարար չէ, և ժյուրիի այդ անդամներն էլ ընտրված են մասնակիցների  մնացած տաղանդները նկատելու համար:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Առաջին համերգից հետո մի քիչ անիմաստա ինչ-որ ֆավորիտների անուններ գրելը, բայց ամեն դեպքում փորձեմ :Smile: 

Վրեժ(հզոր ձայն ունի)
Եվա(Դորիանսի Գոռի քույրնա ու Գոռին վոկալով չի զիջում ըստ իս :Smile:  )
Սրբուհի(ուղղակի անձնական սիմպատիա)
Արթուր-Ալեք(U-25 տղաների միջից անխոս լավագույնը)
Գիգաբիթ(յուրահատուկ ոճ ունեն)
MarsOn(չափից դուրս օրիգինալ են, անհամբերությամբ կսպասեմ իրանց մյուս համարներին :Smile:  )

Փոքր Նելլիից դեռ գլուխ չեմ հանել, թող մի քիչ էլ երգի կտեսնենք :Smile: 
Արմինեն Գյումրիից լինելու պատճառով հաստատ լավ առաջա գնալու, բայց անձամբ իմ համար ինքը ֆավորիտ չի... դեռ:

Մնացածը հերթով դուրս պետքա գան, չտպավորվեցին ընդհանրապես :Smile:

----------


## tikopx

մրցանկաի մասին կասեք ինչ են տալու?

----------


## A.r.p.i.

> մրցանկաի մասին կասեք ինչ են տալու?


Եթե չեմ սխալվում, հաղթողը պայմանագիր կկնքի Sony Music  ընկերության հետ, ինչը նրան հնարավորություն կտա մենահամերգներով շրջագայել աշխարհի տարբեր երկրներով, թողարկել ձայնասկավառակներ և այլն, այսինքն օգտվել Sony Music-ի ծառայություններից:

----------


## wem

Բեմը իրոք լավն է բայց դեռ համեմատելի չի ևրոպական X-Factor-ի բեմին:
Մասնակիցներից էլ միայն Եվա Սուջյանին հավանեցի: Ընտիր էր երգում:   :Ok:

----------


## **David**

Միանշանակ անհամեմատելի ուժեղ են Եվա Սուջյանն ու Վրեժը:Չմոռանանք ելի ,որ հաղթանակը նաև Գիսանեյիննա ,ով ժյուրիից ամենալավնա,իսկ մյուս երեքը շատ վատ են տրամադրված իրա հանդեպ,,դե գիտակցում են ելի ,որ Գիսանեն կկրի:…Գյուրջինյանի խմբում երգող չկա,,Գլումովի մոտ ել Գիգաբիտնա լավը:Կուզեի դուս մնաին են բեմից հեռու Արծրունն ու Արթուր-Ալեքը…

----------


## **David**

հա իսկ էդ Արծրունը որտեղա դաս տալի,,որ համալսարանի դասախոսա…

----------


## Yellow Raven

> հա իսկ էդ Արծրունը որտեղա դաս տալի,,որ համալսարանի դասախոսա…


Ինչքանով ես եմ տեղյակ `ԵՊՀ տնտեսագիտական ֆակուլտետում :Smile:

----------


## Դարք

> Ինչքանով ես եմ տեղյակ `ԵՊՀ տնտեսագիտական ֆակուլտետում


հլա մի ազգանունը ասեք  :Jpit:

----------


## Մանուլ

> Ինչքանով ես եմ տեղյակ `ԵՊՀ տնտեսագիտական ֆակուլտետում


 Ճիշտ ես տեղյակ  :Jpit: : Բայց ինքը ոչ թե դասախոս ա, այլ ասպիրանտ, իսկ բոլոր ասպիրանտները որոշ ժամանակ /կարծեմ՝ մի կիսամյակ/ դաս են տալիս:

----------

Yellow Raven (27.02.2011)

----------


## Մանանա

> հլա մի ազգանունը ասեք


Խանգելդյան Արծրուն  :Smile:  ինքը համալսարանի Մշակույթի կենտրոնից ա
ես Մարս Օն-ին եմ բալետ անում, իմ ընկերներն են էլի  :Blush:  համ էլ լավն են :Love: 
հա, ու մեկ էլ էն դուրս եկած մի խումբ կար էէ, 3 հոգի էին, մի հատ չաղ աղջիկ, ղզիկոտ տղա ու խուճուճ տղա, աաայ էտ խուճուճին էի բալետ անում, էն էլ դուրս եկան (ես խուճուճների գիժ եմ էլի) :LOL:

----------


## A.r.p.i.

> Խանգելդյան Արծրուն  ինքը համալսարանի Մշակույթի կենտրոնից ա
> ես Մարս Օն-ին եմ բալետ անում, իմ ընկերներն են էլի  համ էլ լավն են


Մարս Օն-ը դուրս մնաց:
Բայց ես ահավոր շոկի մեջ էի, որ Եվան հայտնվեց վտանգավոր գոտում, դեռ մի բան էլ ժյուրիի հավասար ձայների դեպքում  ընտրությունը թողնվեց հեռուստադիտողին, բայց լավ պրծանք: :Ok: 
Իսկ ընդհանրապես ինձ համար բացառիկ մասնակիցա Վրեժ Կիրակոսյանը, շատ հզոր ձայն ունի…

----------

otar (03.03.2011), Մանանա (03.03.2011)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Վրեժին դեռևս իր ոճից դուրս չեմ տեսել, սպասում եմ ավելի աշխույժ որևէ կատարում: Սրբուհին լավ էր երգում, բայց ես ձայն եմ տալիս այն կատարողներին ում կատարումից բացի հավանել եմ նաև երգի ընտրությունը: Սրբուհու երգից ոչ մի նոտա չհիշեցի, ցանկություն էլ չառաջացավ մի անգամ էլ լսել:

----------

aerosmith (03.03.2011)

----------


## Հայուհի

Գալիք գալահամերգը խոստանում է հետաքրքիր լինել :Love:

----------

Աթեիստ (03.03.2011)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Արթուր-Ալեքը երգելու է Michael Jackson - Little Susie. Հուսով եմ երգը չի փչացնի:

----------


## Հայուհի

Ես Գիգաբիթին էլվիսափինքֆլոյդախառը չեմ պատկերացնում, դրա համար անհամբեր սպասում եմ :Jpit:

----------

Աթեիստ (03.03.2011)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ես Գիգաբիթին էլվիսափինքֆլոյդախառը չեմ պատկերացնում, դրա համար անհամբեր սպասում եմ


Ի՞նչ են երգելու :Think:

----------


## Հայուհի

> Ի՞նչ են երգելու


Միքսում են հիթերը :Smile:  էլվիս Պրեսլի, Փինք Ֆլոյդ, իսկ էն մնացած խմբերը չեմ հիշում :Sad:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Միքսում են հիթերը էլվիս Պրեսլի, Փինք Ֆլոյդ, իսկ էն մնացած խմբերը չեմ հիշում


A Little Less Conversation (Elvis + Junkie XL)+ Another brick in the wall (Pink Floyd) + Money (Pink Floyd) - կարծեմ այսքանն էին:

----------

Yellow Raven (03.03.2011), Հայուհի (03.03.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Արթուր-Ալեքը երգելու է Michael Jackson - Little Susie. Հուսով եմ երգը չի փչացնի:


Աստված իմ, էդ երգի էներգիայի ստանալու համար պիտի էքստրազգայուն հոգի ունենալ: Որ լավ չի երգել չէ... :Aggressive:

----------

Աթեիստ (03.03.2011)

----------


## Հայուհի

> A Little Less Conversation (Elvis + Junkie XL)+ Another brick in the wall (Pink Floyd) + Money (Pink Floyd) - կարծեմ այսքանն էին:


Հա, ճիշտ եք :Wink: 
Քիչ էր մնում Վրեժի պատրաստած Nightwish-ի կատարման հետ խառնեի :Blush:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Աստված իմ, էդ երգի էներգիայի ստանալու համար պիտի էքստրազգայուն հոգի ունենալ: Որ լավ չի երգել չէ...


Գյուրջինյանն էլ ընտրեց միջներից ամենաէմոցիոնալին, նաև հատուկ նշեց, որ ամեն բառը հասկանալով (զգալով) երգի: Ես լավ սպասելիքներ ունեմ:

----------

Moonwalker (03.03.2011)

----------


## Մանուլ

Ժող, էդ օրագրերից ե՞ք իմացել: Իսկ օրագրերի ժամերը կասե՞ք  :Smile: :

----------


## Աթեիստ

Վրեժն էլի մնաց իր դասական ոճի մեջ, իսկ դա ինձ դուր չի գալիս (ոչ թե ոճը, այլ ուրիշ ոճերում չտեսնելը):

----------


## Հայուհի

> Վրեժն էլի մնաց իր դասական ոճի մեջ, իսկ դա ինձ դուր չի գալիս (ոչ թե ոճը, այլ ուրիշ ոճերում չտեսնելը):


Ես էսօր Վրեժին առաջին անգամ տեսա :Blush:  Մի քիչ լուսնից իջած եմ :Jpit:

----------


## Մանուլ

> Վրեժն էլի մնաց իր դասական ոճի մեջ, իսկ դա ինձ դուր չի գալիս (ոչ թե ոճը, այլ ուրիշ ոճերում չտեսնելը):


Ի միջի այլոց, ի տարբերություն Սուպերսթարի, էս նախագիծը չի պահանջում տարբեր ոճերում երգել  :Smile: : Կարծեմ առաջին համերգի ժամանակ ասեցին:

----------


## otar

Եվա  :Love:   :Love: 

նայեցի ով ինչ է երգելու... Janis Joplin - Try -ն ա երգելու Եվան  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  շատ շատ եմ սիրում Եվային ինքը շաաաատ լավ ա զգում երաժշտությունը, ու իրա յուրաքանչյուր կատարում կարծես մի կյանք լինի. Ամեն անգամ, որ երգում ա, ես անջատվում եմ...  :Smile: 

մեկ էլ կոնկուրսից շատ եմ հավանել Վրեժին  :Wink:  յուրօրինակ ա ու հետաքրքիր. 

էսքանը... կներեք իհարկե  :Smile: ... Շատերն են լավը բայց ուզում էի կոնկրետ էս երկուսին ՀԱՏՈՒԿ ՆՇԵԼ!!

----------

Yellow Raven (04.03.2011)

----------


## aerosmith

> Եվա  
> 
> նայեցի ով ինչ է երգելու... Janis Joplin - Try -ն ա երգելու Եվան  շատ շատ եմ սիրում Եվային ինքը շաաաատ լավ ա զգում երաժշտությունը, ու իրա յուրաքանչյուր կատարում կարծես մի կյանք լինի. Ամեն անգամ, որ երգում ա, ես անջատվում եմ... 
> 
> մեկ էլ կոնկուրսից շատ եմ հավանել Վրեժին  յուրօրինակ ա ու հետաքրքիր. 
> 
> էսքանը... կներեք իհարկե ... Շատերն են լավը բայց ուզում էի կոնկրետ էս երկուսին ՀԱՏՈՒԿ ՆՇԵԼ!!


Հաաաաաա, Եվան իրոք լավա երգում... զիլ ձայն ունի. Շաաաաատ եմ ուզում որ ինքը հաղթի.....  Վրեժի կատարումին էլ յուրահատուկ անհամբերությամբ եմ սպասում. Ինչքան որ տեղյակ եմ The phantom of the opera -ն ա կատարելու նայթվիշի տարբերակով...
տեսնենք ինչ կլինի..

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Հաաաաաա, Եվան իրոք լավա երգում... զիլ ձայն ունի. Շաաաաատ եմ ուզում որ ինքը հաղթի.....  Վրեժի կատարումին էլ յուրահատուկ անհամբերությամբ եմ սպասում. Ինչքան որ տեղյակ եմ The phantom of the opera -ն ա կատարելու նայթվիշի տարբերակով...
> տեսնենք ինչ կլինի..


Nightwish-ի՞  :Shok:  :Shok: 
Մի փոքր կասկածում եմ, որ հաջող կստացվի, ավելի լավ կլիներ ինքը դասական տարբերակը  փորձեր, մեկա արդյունքում դասականախառը մետալա ստացվելու :Smile:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Գյուրջինյանն էլ ընտրեց միջներից ամենաէմոցիոնալին, նաև հատուկ նշեց, որ ամեն բառը հասկանալով (զգալով) երգի: Ես լավ սպասելիքներ ունեմ:


Կարծում եմ Արթուր-Ալեքը լավ երգեց, ափսոս հիվանդ էր: Բայց որ էմոցիոնալ մասն ապահովեց, դա փաստ է:

Ասյօրվա կատարողներից թույլ էր միայն P.S.-ը:

----------

Նաիրուհի (07.03.2011)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Վրեժն էս անգամ դուրս չեկավ, իր ոճը չէր հաստատ :Smile:

----------

Աթեիստ (06.03.2011)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Վրեժն էս անգամ դուրս չեկավ, իր ոճը չէր հաստատ


Պետք է օրիգինալը երգեր, հաստատ լավ կստացվեր:

----------

Yellow Raven (06.03.2011)

----------


## Հայուհի

Ժող, ձեզ Սրբուհու երգածը դուր եկա՞վ :Think: 
P.S.-ը , իրոք, թույլ էր:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Սրբուհին շատ լավն էր:

----------


## Հայուհի

> Սրբուհին շատ լավն էր:


Բառերը աղավաղեց:

----------


## aerosmith

մեջներից նորմալը երգեց Dream On երգող աղջիկը

----------


## Yellow Raven

U-25 աղջիկներից մենակ իրան եմ հավանում... :Smile:

----------


## V!k

ժող Արմինեի երեկվա երգած երգի անունը կասե՞ք…

----------


## Farfalla

> ժող Արմինեի երեկվա երգած երգի անունը կասե՞ք…


Blondie - One way or another

----------

V!k (07.03.2011)

----------


## aerosmith

Ժող ջան ինչքան հիշողությունս ինձ չի դավաճանում... մի հատ Նելլի խետքա լիներ... եդ ուրա՞՞ են փոքրի հետ չեմ, իրանից բացի էլի մեկը կար կարծեմ Նելլի անունով

----------


## Նարե

> Ժող ջան ինչքան հիշողությունս ինձ չի դավաճանում... մի հատ Նելլի խետքա լիներ... եդ ուրա՞՞ են փոքրի հետ չեմ, իրանից բացի էլի մեկը կար կարծեմ Նելլի անունով


Ինքնակամ դուրս եկավ մրցույթից՝ պատճառ նշելով անձնական խնդիրները

----------


## aerosmith

> Ինքնակամ դուրս եկավ մրցույթից՝ պատճառ նշելով անձնական խնդիրները


ինչ լավա  :Smile:

----------

Yellow Raven (07.03.2011), Հայուհի (07.03.2011)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Կեցցե արդարությունը, նախագիծը լքում է P.S. խումբը:

----------

aerosmith (07.03.2011), Moonwalker (07.03.2011), otar (07.03.2011), V!k (08.03.2011), Yellow Raven (07.03.2011), Հայուհի (07.03.2011), Մանուլ (07.03.2011)

----------


## Մանուլ

Իմ տեսած ամենալավ վտանգավոր գոտին էր  :Hands Up: : Ու ինձ համար միևնույնն էր, թե ով դուրս կգա: Ճիշտ ա, Արծրունը ավելի լավ է երգում, մաքուր, բայց ոչ մի գրավիչ բան չունի, է: Շատ սովորական ձայն ունի: Համ էլ ինձ բացակա ա դրել  :LOL: :  Հուսով եմ՝ հաջորդը ինքը կլինի: PS-ի աղջիկներն ընդհանրապես չէին սազում իրար, կարծում եմ՝ առանձին-առանձին ավելի լավ էին երգում: Էս երկուսից բացի՝ չեմ պատկերացնում, թե էլ ով դուրս կգա հետո:

 Ձայն եմ տալիս Գիգաբիթին ու Էդվինին  :Yes:   :Love: : Իրենք պիտի մնան նախագծում: Անչափ ուրախ եմ, որ Էդվինը հետ ա եկել: Շատ լավ բան եղավ:
 Գիգաբիթի էս անգամվա ելույթն ընտիր էր, իրենց ամենալավ ելույթն էր: Ու համոզված եմ, որ գնալով ավելի լավը կլինեն: 
 Արդեն ասել եմ ոնց որ. Վրեժն ինձ համար մրցակցությունից դուրս ա: Տոնայնության սխալը հեչ, ինձ համար հաշիվ չէր  :Smile: : Ու, չնայած օրիգինալին էի սպասում,  էս ոճում էլ շատ դուրս եկավ ինքը  :Smile: : 
 Սուջյան Եվան հզոր ձայն ունի, ինքն էլ պիտի մնա նախագծում: Իր բոլոր ելույթները հավանել եմ, բայց դեռ ինչ-որ յուրահատուկ բան եմ սպասում  :Smile: :
 Սրբուհու անցած ելույթը շատ-շատ եմ հավանել, տեմբրը դուրս գալիս ա: "Dream on"-ը լավ չլսեցի, իմ ձայնը չէր թողնում, որ լսեի  :Jpit: : Մենակ լսեցի, որ "just for today"-ի փոխարեն "just for the table"-ի նման մի բան ա ասում :Դ
 Արթուր-Ալեքը չափից դուրս հուզված էր էս անգամ, լավ չերգեց: Միայն էմոցիոնալ մասը լավ ստացվեց: Բայց ինքն էն մասնակիցներից է, որոնք պիտի շարունակեն մրցույթը: Անպայման: 

 Գարիկի երկու աղջիկներին էս անգամ չեմ լսել: Իսկ ընդհանրապես, իրենք ուղղակի լավ են երգում, էդքանը  :Smile: :

----------

V!k (08.03.2011), Yellow Raven (07.03.2011), Հայուհի (07.03.2011)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ես հավանում եմ Արծրունի համառությունը, քանի նմանատիպ նախագիծ եղել է, նա մասնակցել է. միայն սա հերիք է, որ ամեն գալա համերգից հետո նրան ձայն տամ (մինչև որ սկսի վատ երգել): Համ էլ ինքն ինձ բացակա չի դրել  :Smile:  :
Եվան իսկապես շատ լավ մշակված ձայն ունի, բայց ես չեմ հավանում նրա երգացանկը: Օրինակ վերջին համերգին բոլորի երգերն ինձ ծանոթ էին (վերջիվերջո պետք է կատարվեին 70-ականների ՀԻԹԵՐ), հետևաբար (ինձ համար) դրանք իսկապես հիթեր էին: Իսկ Եվան երգեց իրա սիրած երգչուհու երգերից մեկը, որը ես կյանքում չէի լսել:
Արմինեն (գյումրեցին) դուրս չեկավ: Գիգաբիթն իսկապես ԳՈՐԾ էին արել: Էդվինին հավանում եմ, բայց կատարումը թույլ էր ու ինչպես (նոր հիշեցի) Եվայի դեպքում, Ինձ բոլորովին անծանոթ էր:

----------


## Moonwalker

Ճիշտն ասած համարյա չեմ նայում, բայց էս համերգը նայեցի շատը Little Susie-ի համար: Անկեղծ հիասթափվել էի: Նախ չհասկացա, թե 90-ականների երգը խի էին սաղացնում 70-ականների հիթի անվան տակ :Dntknw: , հետո էլ էդ տղեն մի գյուրջինյանական լացուկոծ դրեց երգելու տեղը: Հասկացանք էմոցիան-էմոցիայով, բայց դե ամեն ինչ չափի մեջա նայվում:
Մյուսներից հավանեցի Եվային ու Սրբուհուն: Առաջինին հարգեցի, որ երգում էր իր հաճույքի համար (ընդ որում վատ չէր երգում), անկեղծ էդ երգը ես մի-էրկու անգամ լսել էի, բայց չէր տպավորվել: Բայց զգացի, որ իր տարերգի մեջ էր:
Սրբուկը լավն էր: Տենց օրիգինալությունը չհասկացա ինչումն էր, բայց դուրս եկավ. մեջը իզյումինկա կար: Զգացվում էր, որ աղջկա պիկը շաատ հեռու ա, ահագին հեռանկարային էր:
Վրեժն ու Գիգաբիթը հետաքրքիր են, բայց ընդգծված խոցելի են առաջինը ոճային, երկրորդը ձայնային սահմանափակվածության պատճառով:

----------


## A.r.p.i.

Ինձ համար նոր բացահայտում արեցի: Փաստորեն Եվա Սուջյանն ու <<Դորիանս>> խմբի վոկալիստ Գոռ Սուջյանը քույր ու եղբայր են :Smile:

----------


## Ariadna

> Ինձ համար նոր բացահայտում արեցի: Փաստորեն Եվա Սուջյանն ու <<Դորիանս>> խմբի վոկալիստ Գոռ Սուջյանը քույր ու եղբայր են


Այո, ու Գոռի վոկալով Եվան ա զբաղվում  :Smile:

----------


## aerosmith

Արթուր-Ալեքը ինչ վատ երգեց....

----------

A.r.p.i. (14.03.2011), Yellow Raven (13.03.2011)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Եվան իիինչ լավ երգեց :Love: 
Չէի մտածում, որ էդ երգով Ջեֆ Բաքլիից բացի ինչ-որ մեկը կարողա ինձ հուզի, բայց իրան հաջողվեց... Եթե ձայն տամ, անպայման իրան կտամ :Smile: 
Մյուսներից էս անգամ Նարինեն դուրս եկավ, մի քիչ կասկածում էի, որ ինքը կկարողանա էդ երգի տակից դուրս գալ, բայց մալադեց, ապրի :Smile: 

Իսկ մնացած տեսածներս չզզարմացրեցին առանձնապես... Ինչ սպասում էի,այն էլ եղավ :Smile:

----------

A.r.p.i. (14.03.2011), Ariadna (13.03.2011), Moonwalker (13.03.2011)

----------


## Ariadna

Ես Եվային արդեն ձայն տվեցի  :Smile:  Վերջն էր իրոք  :Love:

----------

A.r.p.i. (14.03.2011), einnA (13.03.2011), Մանուլ (13.03.2011), Նարե (13.03.2011)

----------


## Մանուլ

> Մյուսներից էս անգամ Նարինեն դուրս եկավ, մի քիչ կասկածում էի, որ ինքը կկարողանա էդ երգի տակից դուրս գալ, բայց մալադեց, ապրի


 Նարինեն ո՞վ ա  :Huh: : 

 Եվան ամենալավն էր իրոք  :Love: : Վրեժի կատարումն էլ շատ-շատ դուրս եկավ: 
 Չգիտեմ էլ՝ ում ձայն տամ… Գիգաբիթ+Եվա+Էդվին  :Think: : Հա երևի:
 Արթուր-Ալեքին փչացրել են… Նախընտրական փուլերին ինքը ուրիշ ձևով էր երգում, ձայնը պայծառ էր, ոչ թե հիմիկվա նման: Վերջին 3 համերգներին ինձ թվում ա, որ տոնայնությունը ցածր ա իրա համար: Կամ էլ հիվանդ ա, դրանից ա: Էս անգամ ամենավատը ինքը երգեց:
 Արծրունը ապրի, չէի սպասում, որ էս երգը սենց լավ կերգի  :Jpit: : Իր ամենալավ ելույթն էր  :Smile: :
 Երեք աղջիկներն էլ լավ երգեցին: Արմինեն տեղ-տեղ մի քիչ դուրս չեկավ, բայց ընդհանուր լավն էր: Սրբուհու տեմբրն ա դուրս գալիս  :Smile: :

 Բա ո՞վ ա դուրս գալու էս անգամ ((

 Հ.Գ. Հաա, երևի Նելլիին նկատի ունեիր, Վահիկ  :Smile: :

----------

Quyr Qery (02.04.2011), Yellow Raven (13.03.2011)

----------


## Farfalla

Իմ համար էս նախագծում ֆավորիտ են Եվան, Վրեժը ու Գիգաբիթը: Իրենցից ով էլ հաղթի շատ ուրախ կլինեմ  :Smile: 

Մեկ էլ զարմանում եմ, թե ոնց կարար Գիսանեն Էդվինին թողած Նելլիին ընտրեր? :Think:

----------

A.r.p.i. (14.03.2011), Ariadna (17.03.2011), Yellow Raven (13.03.2011), Մանանա (17.03.2011)

----------


## A.r.p.i.

Տենց էլ գիտեի, որ Էդվինն ու Արթուրն են վերջում մնալու: Էդվինը դուրս մնաց (չնայած ես հակառակն էի ուզում): Հուսանք, Արթուրը կարդարացնի իր մնալը:

----------


## Kita

ՄԻ հատ ինձ կբացատրեք, թե այս հաղորդման և սուպերսթարի տարբերությունը ինչում է? :Smile: 
Որպես մրցանակ ինչ է սպասվում հաղթողին?

----------


## V!k

> ՄԻ հատ ինձ կբացատրեք, թե այս հաղորդման և սուպերսթարի տարբերությունը ինչում է?
> Որպես մրցանակ ինչ է սպասվում հաղթողին?


տարբեր նախագծեր են, ի տարբերություն Սուպերսթարի,  ընդհանուր բաժանված են 4 խմբի, ու խմբերը իրենց ղեկավարների հետ մրցում են միմյանց դեմ



> Եթե չեմ սխալվում, հաղթողը պայմանագիր կկնքի Sony Music  ընկերության հետ, ինչը նրան հնարավորություն կտա մենահամերգներով շրջագայել աշխարհի տարբեր երկրներով, թողարկել ձայնասկավառակներ և այլն, այսինքն օգտվել Sony Music-ի ծառայություններից:

----------


## wem

> տարբեր նախագծեր են, ի տարբերություն Սուպերսթարի,  ընդհանուր բաժանված են 4 խմբի, ու խմբերը իրենց ղեկավարների հետ մրցում են միմյանց դեմ


 
Բայց իմ կարծիքով ավելի հետտաքրքիր է քան Սուպերսթաrը, օրենքներից մինչև բեմը ավելի լավ է:

----------

V!k (17.03.2011), Փիսիկ (19.03.2011)

----------


## Փիսիկ

համեցեք և միացեք մեզ   :Jpit:  
միշտ թարմ նորություններ մրցույթի մասին... 
մեր անդամններն են նաև մասնակիցները =)

http://www.facebook.com/XFactorArmenia

շնորհակալություն

----------

Ariadna (19.03.2011)

----------


## otar

Փիսիկ ջան մենք միացած ենք   :Smile:

----------


## Մանուլ

Էս անգամ 80-90-ականների հիթեր են երգելու: Ի միջի այլոց, Եվայի հետ Սուպերսթարի Սուրենն ա նվագում  :Smile: :

----------


## otar

Ապրի Սուրոն...
բայց Եվան կարգին երգ էր ուզում ընտրել ինչի չթողեցին չհասկացա....  Black Sabbath - Cross of Thorns... ցավում եմ որ էս երգը էսօր չեմ լսի: Գիսանեն պատճառաբանեց, որ ինքը ՀԱՅՏՆԻ երգ ա ուզում ընտրել Sheryl Crow - Run Baby Run -ը հայտնի ա? չեմ կարծում հաստատ Cross of Thorns ավելի հայտնի ա. Հետո էլ էդ երգը Եվային չի սազում, իսկ Cross of Thorns  շատ սիրուն երգ ա, ու շատ լավ կստացվեր Եվայի մոտ:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ժող, էսօր չհասցրեցի դիտել, կասե՞ք որ դուրս մնաց:
Մեկ էլ ինչ-որ բան ասեցի՞ն Սրբուհու ու Գարիկի մոմենտով: Ի՞նչ էր եղել:

----------


## Հայուհի

> Ժող, էսօր չհասցրեցի դիտել, կասե՞ք որ դուրս մնաց:
> Մեկ էլ ինչ-որ բան ասեցի՞ն Սրբուհու ու Գարիկի մոմենտով: Ի՞նչ էր եղել:


Արթուր-Ալեկը դուրս մնաց:
Իսկ Սրբուհու և Գարիկի հետ կապված, կարծես թե, բան չասացին :Smile:

----------

Աթեիստ (29.03.2011)

----------


## wem

Ո՞վ էր մեղավոր: Գարիկը թէ Սրբուհին: Ի՞նչ էր պատահել:

----------


## Մանուլ

> Ո՞վ էր մեղավոր: Գարիկը թէ Սրբուհին: Ի՞նչ էր պատահել:


 Ֆեյսբուքում կարդացի, որ թյուրիմացություն էր եղել, հիմա ամեն ինչ նորմալ ա:

 Պատմության համար նշեմ, որ Արթուր-Ալեքից առաջ Նելլին էր դուրս եկել:

----------

wem (31.03.2011)

----------


## wem

Ես հաղթող տեսնում եմ Եվա Սուջյանին կամ էլ Սրբուհիին:

----------


## Yellow Raven

X-Factor-ը շատ շուտ իրան սպառեց, Սուպերսթար 4-ի համեմատ շատ թույլա :Smile: 
Վրեժից ու Եվայից բացի ուրիշ հաղթող էսօրվա դրությամբ չեմ տեսնում...

----------

Kna (02.04.2011), Նարե (02.04.2011)

----------


## Lyiza

1. Գիգաբիթ 2. Եվա 3.Վրեժ :Smile:

----------

Quyr Qery (02.04.2011)

----------


## Quyr Qery

Բայց ոնց էի Էդվինին սիրում..... :Love: ...զզվում էի Նելլիից ու Արթուր-Ալեքից....լավ է դուրս եկան..... հաղթող ուզում եմ Եվան լինի կամ Գիգա-Բիթը..... :Blush: ....եսօր ի՞նչ թեմայոիվ են երգելու ,,ո՞վ գիտի....

----------


## Kna

Վրեժ Կիրակոսյանը արժանի հաղթողն է: Կարող են իրեն գրան-պրի տալ, որպեսզի հետո արդար մրցակցություն լինի Եվայի ու Սրբուհու միջև:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Հիվանդ լինելու առավելությունն էլ էս է. կյանքումս առաջին անգամ սկզբից մինչև վերջ նայեցի համերգը… Եվայի հնարավորությունները նորություն չէին. դեռ իրենց համերգներից գիտեի, բայց որ Սրբուհին էդպես կերգի Հայաստանում վերջին տարիներին գրված իմ ամենա-ամենասիրած երգը...  :Love:  Իմ մեջ նրա կատարման դեմ ոչ մի նյարդ չընդվզեց: Աչքիս էսօր առաջին անգամ համ էլ քվեարկելու եմ...




Բուն երգը՝ մոտավորապես 4.30-ից։

----------

Ariadna (04.04.2011), Yellow Raven (04.04.2011)

----------


## otar

լավ չի, որ ես եմ հայտնում էս լուրը, բայց...
Եվա Սուջյանի կատարումները մենք այլևս չենք լսի Իքս Ֆակտորի եթերում...

----------


## V!k

> լավ չի, որ ես եմ հայտնում էս լուրը, բայց...
> Եվա Սուջյանի կատարումները մենք այլևս չենք լսի Իքս Ֆակտորի եթերում...


այսի՞նքն, ավելի կմանրամասնե՞ս ասածդ, ինչու՞ չի երգելու՞, ինչքանով է հաստաս լուրը

----------


## Ariadna

Հա, ես էլ նոր կարդացի fb-ում, Եվան ա լքել, ափսոս, ամենաշատը իրեն էի սիրում։

----------


## Lem

> Հա, ես էլ նոր կարդացի fb-ում, Եվան ա լքել, ափսոս, ամենաշատը իրեն էի սիրում։


Ես էլ:  :Sad:  Իսկ պատճառները նշվա՞ծ չեն:

----------


## V!k

> Հա, ես էլ նոր կարդացի fb-ում, Եվան ա լքել, ափսոս, ամենաշատը իրեն էի սիրում։


ես էլ գիտեի քվեարկության արդյունքների հայտարարումը ուղիղ եթեր ա լինում, :Nea:  
արդեն պարզ ա, փաստորեն քիչ ձայների պատճառով է դուրս եկել, ես էլ մտածեցի ինքն իր կամքով է լքել նախագիծը… :Sad:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Վաբշե անհետաքրքրացավ X-Factor-ը :Sad: 
Արմինե Քոչարյաննա հաղթելու`հիմնականում գյումրեցիների տված ձայների շնորհիվ... (չնայած ինքը էդքան էլ վատը չի, բայց որպես հաղթող թույլա :Smile:  )

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Վաբշե անհետաքրքրացավ X-Factor-ը
> Արմինե Քոչարյաննա հաղթելու`հիմնականում գյումրեցիների տված ձայների շնորհիվ... (չնայած ինքը էդքան էլ վատը չի, բայց որպես հաղթող թույլա )


Լինելով գյումրեցի ես չէի ուզի ,,,որ Արմինեն հաղթեր....Եվան լավագույնն էր.... :Sad:  ...իսկ հիմա ուզում եմ ,,,որ հաղթի Գիգա-Բիթը կամ Սրբուհին..... :Smile:

----------


## Մանուլ

Ափսոս էր Եվան...  Պիտի Արծրունը դուրս գար: 
 Չգիտեմ` ով կհաղթի, ինձ համար միևնույնն ա: Ով էլ հաղթի, ուրախ կլինեմ (բացի Արծրունից  :Jpit: ): Ուղղակի ուզում եմ, որ Գիգաբիթը մնա նախագծում դեռևս, ու ձայն եմ տալիս իրենց: Էս վերջին ելույթը շատ դուրս ելավ, երևի ամենալավն էր իրենց ելույթներից  :Smile: :

----------

Quyr Qery (04.04.2011)

----------


## otar

ինչի Ման քեզ ցածր գնահատական/բացակա ա դրել պարոն Խանգելդյանը? թե դասից հանել ա?  :LOL:

----------


## Մանուլ

> ինչի Ման քեզ ցածր գնահատական/բացակա ա դրել պարոն Խանգելդյանը? թե դասից հանել ա?


 Բացակա ա դրել  :LOL:  Ինքը մեզ չէր կարա գնահատեր  :Jpit: : 
 Ու ընդհանրապես դուրս չէր գալիս: Նենց մի տեսակ.. մմմ... լավ, չեմ ասի  :Jpit: ))

----------


## Moonwalker

> Բացակա ա դրել  Ինքը մեզ չէր կարա գնահատեր : 
>  Ու ընդհանրապես դուրս չէր գալիս: Նենց մի տեսակ.. մմմ... լավ, չեմ ասի ))


Հասկացա... :LOL:

----------


## otar

ասես չասես, բոլորը հասկացան դու ինչ նկատի ունեիր  :LOL:  ...
ինչ վերաբերվում ա մրցույթին, իմ համար հետաքրքրությունը կորավ առհասարակ  :Wink:  ... 
անհասկանալի ա.. մեկ քարոզում են բարձր ճաշակ մեկ էլ նորմալ են տանում, երբ տաղանդը չի գնահատվում  :Smile: 
իմ համար դա աննորմալ ա... չնայած և բնական միշտ էլ էդպես ա եղել: Հայ Սուպերսթարներում էլ, էստեղ էլ նույնը  :Wink:  կամ էլ ես եմ իմ ֆավորիտներին "սխալ" ընտրում:

----------


## Rammstein

Առանձնապես չեմ նայում X-Factor-ը, մի տեսակ անհետաքրքիր ա, ու ինչքան ականջի պոչով լսել եմ, մեջները նենց մեկը չկա, որ ասեմ 100%, կամ նույնիսկ 75% արժանի ա հաղթողի կոչմանը:

Եւան էս անգամ (առնվազն վտանգավոր գոտում հայտնվելուց հետո երգելուց) բավական վատ երգեց, ահագին ընկած էր երգում:
Արծրունը լավ էր երգում, բայց մի բան էն չէր, չգիտեմ:
Վրեժը լավ ձայն ունի, բայց էդ օպերային ոճից զզզզզզվում եմ:  :Wacko:  Ու վստահ եմ, ինքը իչքան էլ այլ ոճի երգեր երգի, մեկ ա, իրա ոճը էդ օպերայինն ա, ինքը դա չի փոխի:
Արմինեն վատ չի, լավն ա, բայց հիասքանչ չի:
Սրբուհին բավական լավ ա երգում, կոնկրետ էս անգամ շատ լավ երգեց, նախորդները էդքան չեն հիացրել:
Գիգաբիթը պոտենցիալ ունի, բայց ճաշակ չունի: Էս անգամվանը իբր թե ինչ-որ փոփոխություն էր, բայց էլի դուրս չեկավ, Ռեինկարնացիայից էլ զզվում եմ:

Եթե ամենալավի անունը տալու լինեմ, չեմ էլ իմանում, թե դա ով կլինի, բայց հաստատ ոչ Գիգաբիթն ու ոչ Վրեժը:

----------

Yevuk (05.04.2011), Աթեիստ (05.04.2011)

----------


## otar

եթե ուզում եք կարող եք ԼԱՅՔԵԼ...
http://www.facebook.com/pages/We-Wan...06544539370513

----------


## wem

Եվա Սուջյանին հեռացնելու տրամաբանությունը ո՞րն էր:  :Angry2:     Գլումովը հաստատ փոշմանեց իր որոշումից որովհետև կարծում էր որ ժողովուրդը Եվային կթողներ նախագծում:
Վերջ ի վերջո հաղթողը պետքե Sony Music-ի հետ պայմանագիր կնքի և միակ մեկը որ իորք արժանի էր այդ մրցանակին Եվան էր: Հիմա ո՞վ պետքե ներկայանա որպես Հայաստանի X- Factor-ի հաղթող, որը հարցականի տակ չի տանելու Հայ ժողովրդի ճաշակը:  :Dntknw:

----------

aerosmith (06.04.2011), Ariadna (06.04.2011)

----------


## Rammstein

> Եվա Սուջյանին հեռացնելու տրամաբանությունը ո՞րն էր:     Գլումովը հաստատ փոշմանեց իր որոշումից որովհետև կարծում էր որ ժողովուրդը Եվային կթողներ նախագծում:
> Վերջ ի վերջո հաղթողը պետքե Sony Music-ի հետ պայմանագիր կնքի և միակ մեկը որ իորք արժանի էր այդ մրցանակին Եվան էր: Հիմա ո՞վ պետքե ներկայանա որպես Հայաստանի X- Factor-ի հաղթող, որը հարցականի տակ չի տանելու Հայ ժողովրդի ճաշակը:


Բա քո կարծիքով ո՞վ ա հանել, եթե ոչ ժողովուրդը… Արամ MP3՞-ն  :LOL: :

----------


## wem

> Բա քո կարծիքով ո՞վ ա հանել, եթե ոչ ժողովուրդը… Արամ MP3՞-ն :


Հանելա ժողովուրդը. բայց կաորղ էր գործը ծրար բացելուն չհասներ եթէ Գլումովը դերասանություն չաներ:

----------


## Hakob9110

Գարիկը Եվային ընտրեց,որովհետև ընկերոջ քույրն ա :Cool: :

----------

VisTolog (06.04.2011)

----------


## armuk

Գոռը գոնե այնքան քաջություն պետքա ունենար որ չվախենար ուրիշների կարծիքից ու հանգիստ տար Եվաի անունը ոչ թե Գարիկի հետ պայմանավորվէին որ իրենց վզից գցեին.. եթէ ժյուր ես բարի եղիր կարգին դատելու կարողություն ու զուրություն ունենաս որ արդար որոշում կայացնես...
հլը Գարիկը ասեց Երկուսն էլ ուժեղ ոկալ ունեն նկատի ունենալով Արծրունի ոկալը ուժեղ է  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:  մի բան չկա ոկալ

----------


## armuk

> Գոռը գոնե այնքան քաջություն պետքա ունենար որ չվախենար ուրիշների կարծիքից ու հանգիստ տար Եվաի անունը ոչ թե Գարիկի հետ պայմանավորվէին որ իրենց վզից գցեին.. եթէ ժյուր ես բարի եղիր կարգին դատելու կարողություն ու զուրություն ունենաս որ արդար որոշում կայացնես...
> հլը Գարիկը ասեց Երկուսն էլ ուժեղ ոկալ ունեն նկատի ունենալով Արծրունի ոկալը ուժեղ է    մի բան չկա ոկալ


Եթէ Սուպերսթարում Ռաիսային թողեցին որ մինչև ֆինալ հասնի Եվաին ճիշտ կեսից հանեցին ԹՈՒՒՒՒՒՒՒՒ  :Angry2:  :Angry2:  :Angry2:

----------


## wem

> Գարիկը Եվային ընտրեց,որովհետև ընկերոջ քույրն ա:


Չեմ կարծում որ յադ պատճառով Եվային ընտրեց, Գարիկը Եվային ընտրեց որովհետև դա էր միակ արդար և ճիշտ որոշումը:

----------

Ariadna (06.04.2011)

----------


## Farfalla

Ես մենակ մի բանի վրա եմ զարմանում: Ժյուրին շատ հաճախ ասումա, որ հեռուստադիտողը կատարում ա  ոչ ճիշտ ընտրություն, նախագծից դուրս թողնելով ուժեղ մասնակցի, բայց ունենալով ձայնի հնարավորություն, էլի ամեն ինչ թողնում ա հեռուստադիտողի վրա:

----------

Ariadna (06.04.2011), wem (07.04.2011), Նարե (06.04.2011)

----------


## V!k

ես մի բանի վրա եմ զարմանում ժողովուրդ…
էտ որ բոլորտ ասում եք սխալ էր Եվային հանելը, Եվան էր ամենաուժեղն ու արժանին, բա ինչու՞ չէիք քվեարկում նրա օգտին, դուք էլ եք չէ ժողովրդի մի մասը, արդեն քանի անգամ էր լինում, որ Եվան հայտնվում էր վտանգավոր գոտում…
Նրան հանեց ժողովուրդը, ոչ թե ժյուրիի անդամները, ժյուրիի անդամները այստեղ մեղք չունեին, մի մեղադրեք նրանց :Shok: 
բան չունեմ ասելու, Եվան ուժեղ էր, և ես ոչ մեկին էլ չեմ պաշտպանում, բայց ժողովուրդը չուզեց, որ նա մնա, դրա համար էլ դուրս եկավ, այսքան բան…

----------


## otar

Վիկ ջան ես չեմ մեղադրում ... ուղղակի կարող էին Եվային պահել նախագծում, որը իմ կարծիքով ճիշտ կլիներ. Արթուր Ալեքին 2-3 անգամ շանս տվեցին, չնայած որ հենց ինքն էր հավաքում ամենաքիչ ձայները: 
Ու ավելի շատ ես սխալ եմ համարում են հանգամանքը, որ մի հեռախոսահամարից ընդունվում է մինչև անգամ 20 հաղորդագրություն: Ստացվում է փողի մրցույթ, ով շատ ծանոթ/բարեկամ ունի, որոնք էլ իրենց հերթին ունեն լիքըըը փող, որ ամեն անգամ քվեարկեն նա էլ կհաղթի: Ստացվում է, որ էն մարդը, որը ավելի շատ փող ունի իրա ձայնը ավելի "կարևոր" ա, որովհետև զուտ քանակապես շատ ա, այնինչ արդար քվեարկության դեպքում յուրաքանչյուր մարդ պետք է ունենա  ՄԵԿ ձայնի իրավունք: Էլ չեմ ասում, որ որոշ մասնակիցներ իրանց ֆեյսբուքի ՊԱՏը վերածել են իրենց համար քվեարկելու կոչերի տեղատարափի: Այնպես ինչպես սուպերսթարում, այստող էլ կան մասնակիցներ, որոնց համար քվեարկում են ոչ թե իրենց երգեցողության, այլ օրինակ` ՄՌՈՒԹԻԿ ԴԵՄՔԻ, Սիրուն Աչքերի, Գյումրեցի լինելու  :LOL:  համար ... չեմ ասում, որ տենց չի կարելի իհարկե կարելի ա. բայց ամեն դեպքում այս և մի շարք այլ փաստեր հաշվի առնելով ժյուրին պետք է իր "մասնագիտական" ընտրությունը կատարեր, ոչ թե ամենինչ թողներ բախտի քմահաճույքին: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է ինձ: Հա ես  համարում եմ, որ Եվան չպետք է լքեր նախագիծը: Ու հա ես քվեարկել եմ Եվայի օգտին բայց ոչ թե 20 այլ 1 անգամ, որովհետև դա եմ համարում խելամիտ: Ու հաշվի առնելով են կոնտինգենտը, որ լսում ու սիրում է Եվային կարծում եմ, որ 1 ձայն տվողները շատ են:

----------

Ariadna (06.04.2011)

----------


## V!k

այդ քվեարկության անարդարության հետ ես էլ եմ համաձայն, ու իմ կարծիքով Արթուր-Ալեքն ու Էդվինը այն պատճառով լքեցին մրցույթը, որ իրենք Հայաստանից չէին, և ծանոթ ու բարեկամ չունեին այստեղ, որոնք բազմաթիվ sms-ներ կուղղարկեին նրանց օգտին, և նրանց քվեարկում էին միայն լավ երգելու համար, որը քիչ տոկոս էր կազմում :Sad:

----------


## otar

Արթուր Ալեքը այստեղ ա ապրում իմ իմանալով: Իսկ այ Էդվինի առումով համաձայն եմ հազար անգամ ավելի լավն էր քան ՓիԷս-ը ՄարսՕնը և այլն... ու ինձ թվումա, որ եթե մնար աճելու տեղ ուներ դեռ

----------


## wem

Ժյուրիի անդամները բոլորն էլ հասուն մարդիկ են և ունեն սթափ դատելու կարողություն (համենայն դեպս ինձ այդպես ԷՐ թվում): Ժյուրին էր որ համաձայնեց ծրարը բացվի ուրեմն հենց նա է Եվայի հեռաացման միակ պատճառը:

----------


## Enigmatic

Այս համերգը երկու մասից էր, առաջինը- Բիթլզին էր նվիրված, բոլորը կատարում էին Բիթլզի երգերը, իսկ երկրորդ մասը ռոկնռոլ էր, նենց հավես էր հատկապես երկրորդ մասը, քիչ էր մնում բոլորս հելնեինք ու պարեինք :Jpit: կայֆ համերգ էր:

----------

Աթեիստ (09.04.2011)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Սըբանին արդեն Բիթլզին նվիրված համերգներով...

----------

Lem (07.04.2011), wem (07.04.2011), Yevuk (07.04.2011), Աթեիստ (09.04.2011)

----------


## Enigmatic

Բիթլզի հատվածը այդքան էլ հաջող չէր, էդքան էլ լավ չերգեցին:

----------

Աթեիստ (09.04.2011)

----------


## Lyiza

Արմինեն  դուրս եկավ :Angry2:  :Sad:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ոչ մի կերպ չեմ պատկերացնում, որ Վրեժից բացի ինչ-որ մեկը կարող է հաղթել այս մրցույթում :Jpit: 
Խանգելդյանը Սուպերսթարներում երազել անգամ չէր կարողանում գալա-համերգների փուլ անցնելու համար, ստեղ միանգամից քառյակ... Թույլ մրցույթա :Smile:

----------

Yevuk (11.04.2011)

----------


## Մանուլ

> Ոչ մի կերպ չեմ պատկերացնում, որ Վրեժից բացի ինչ-որ մեկը կարող է հաղթել այս մրցույթում
> Խանգելդյանը Սուպերսթարներում երազել անգամ չէր կարողանում գալա-համերգների փուլ անցնելու համար, ստեղ միանգամից քառյակ... Թույլ մրցույթա


 Ընդ որում` հազիվ ա հասել գալա-համերգների փուլ: Նախընտրական փուլերից մեկում Գյուրջինյանը չէր կողմնորոշվում` իրեն անցկացներ, թե Արամին, որը 2 հոգու հետ հետո խումբ կազմեց: Վերջում որոշեց Արամին ընտրել, Արամն էլ ասեց՝ ավելի լավ ա՝ Արծրունն անցնի, ինքն ավելի արժանի ա: Ու տենց Արծրունը եկավ հասավ գալա-համերների փուլ:
 Էլ չեմ ասում, որ վեց հոգուց Արծրունի փոխարեն պիտի ժողովրդական երգող տղան անցներ (կարծեմ Հայկ էր անունը) կամ էլ Գևորգը: 

Եթե Արծրունը դուրս չի եկել էս անգամ, ուրեմն.. ինչ-որ տեղ ինչ-որ բան այն չէ...  :Wacko:

----------

Yellow Raven (11.04.2011)

----------


## Rammstein

Վերջին համերգին մենակ Սրբուհին լավ երգեց:

----------


## armuk

Եվաի դուրս գալուց հետո էլ ոչինչ չի կարող զարմացնել:
 :Angry2:  :Angry2:  :Angry2:  տո մեկը է*Տ* Արծրունին ասի դու ո՜ւր, հաղթելու մասին խոսելը ուր: սաղ Գյուրջինյաննա  :Angry2:  :Angry2:  :Angry2:

----------

Quyr Qery (12.04.2011)

----------


## wem

Էս անքամ ի՞նչ թեմաովեն երգելու:

----------


## otar

երկու երգ են երգելու մեկը Կոմիտաս, մյուսը Ռոք բալլադա ...

----------

V!k (14.04.2011), wem (15.04.2011), Yellow Raven (14.04.2011)

----------


## Smokie

Երեկ առաջին անգամ նայեցի, էն է՛լ վերջին մասերը: 
Արծրունին չտեսա:
Վրեժի կատարումը կիսատ տեսա, ոչինչ չեմ կարող ասել:
GigaBeat-ը դուրս չեկավ, իմ ճաշակով չի, չեմ սիրում նման  բաներ:
Սրբուհին GigaBeat-ից լավն էր, բայց ինքն է՛լ այդքան դուրս չեկավ:

----------


## Հարդ

Ժող երեկ համերգի ժամանակ Գիգաբիթը ո՞ր խմբի երգն էր երգում: Հազար տարի դա էի ման գալիս :Blush: :

----------


## Farfalla

> Ժող երեկ համերգի ժամանակ Գիգաբիթը ո՞ր խմբի երգն էր երգում: Հազար տարի դա էի ման գալիս:


*The Verve* - *Bitter Sweet Symphony*  :Smile:

----------

Yellow Raven (18.04.2011), Ռուֆուս (18.04.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Շնորհակալությունս պատահաբար ստացվեց, ինձ թվում էր, սա Ի՞նչ երգ ես լսում այս պահին թեման էր  :Jpit:  Վերվի էս երգը շատ եմ սիրում  :Blush:

----------

Yellow Raven (18.04.2011)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Շնորհակալությունս պատահաբար ստացվեց, ինձ թվում էր, սա Ի՞նչ երգ ես լսում այս պահին թեման էր  Վերվի էս երգը շատ եմ սիրում


Ես էլ նույն պրինցիպով սեղմեցի :LOL:

----------


## A.r.p.i.

Վերջապես Արծրունը դուրս մնաց նախագծից :Yahoo:

----------

V!k (18.04.2011), Մանուլ (18.04.2011)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Վերջապես Արծրունը դուրս մնաց նախագծից


Ո՞նց դուրս մնաց :Jpit: 
Երեկոյան չի՞ լինում ամփոփումը :Think:

----------


## A.r.p.i.

> Ո՞նց դուրս մնաց
> Երեկոյան չի՞ լինում ամփոփումը


Երեկոյան ուղիղ եթեր չի լինում: Քվեարկության արդյունքները արդեն ամփոփված են: Իհարկե ես ներկա չեմ եղել, ֆեյսբուքնա օգնության հասել :Jpit:  Վտանգավոր գոտում Գիգաբիթի հետ էր հայտնվել:

----------

Yellow Raven (18.04.2011), Yevuk (19.04.2011)

----------


## Tar

Ինչ-որ մեկը կարող ա իմանա՝ Սրբուհու երգած երկրորդ երգը ինչ երգ էր?

----------


## Մանուլ

> Ինչ-որ մեկը կարող ա իմանա՝ Սրբուհու երգած երկրորդ երգը ինչ երգ էր?


Green Day - Wake me up when September ends

----------

Tar (18.04.2011), Նարե91 (18.04.2011)

----------


## Նարե91

Վայ վերջապես նորմալ քվեարկություն եղավ ու դուրս եկավ են մարդը, ով իրոք արժանի էր դուրս գալու

----------


## Rammstein

Կոմիտասները խայտառակություն էին:
Էն Արծրունի երգածը «Կռունկ» չէր «Կաբլուկ» էր (Կրունկ), լրիվ Շանթի ոճի մեջ էր (էս նոր եղանակի տեսության մեջի «Չինար ես»-ի այլանդակված տարբերակը հիշեցի):  :Wacko: 
Մի խոսքով արժանի էր դուրս գալուն: Հաջորդը ինձ թվում ա պիտի Գիգաբիթը դուրս մնա:

----------

V!k (19.04.2011), Yevuk (19.04.2011)

----------


## Նարե91

> Կոմիտասները խայտառակություն էին:
> Էն Արծրունի երգածը «Կռունկ» չէր «Կաբլուկ» էր (Կրունկ), լրիվ Շանթի ոճի մեջ էր (էս նոր եղանակի տեսության մեջի «Չինար ես»-ի այլանդակված տարբերակը հիշեցի): 
> Մի խոսքով արժանի էր դուրս գալուն: Հաջորդը ինձ թվում ա պիտի Գիգաբիթը դուրս մնա:


 Չեմ կարծում, որ հաջորդը Գիգաբիթը կլինի...... Ինձ թվում է դուրս գալու հերթը Վրեժինն է

----------


## V!k

> Չեմ կարծում, որ հաջորդը Գիգաբիթը կլինի...... Ինձ թվում է դուրս գալու հերթը Վրեժինն է


միակ նորմալ երգողն էլ որ դուրս գա, բա էլ ո՞վ մնա :Shok:

----------


## soultaker

Ոնց հասկացա մյուսը արդեն եզրափակիչնա, էլի պիտի շարունակեն դուրս մնան, թե արդեն միանգամից հաղթողա որոշվելու?

----------


## V!k

> Ոնց հասկացա մյուսը արդեն եզրափակիչնա, էլի պիտի շարունակեն դուրս մնան, թե արդեն միանգամից հաղթողա որոշվելու?


եթե Սուպերսթարի նման լինի, մի հոգի էլ դուրս կգա, նոր երկուսով կմասնակցեն եզրափակիչին, բայց X-Factor-ի դեպքում հաստատ չգիտեմ ոնց կանցկացնեն :Xeloq:

----------


## Farfalla

Ըստ կանոնների պետք ա երեք մասնակից լինեն եզրափակչում, Մեծ Բրիտանիայում տենցա եղել:

----------

V!k (19.04.2011), Նարե91 (19.04.2011)

----------


## Նարե91

> միակ նորմալ երգողն էլ որ դուրս գա, բա էլ ո՞վ մնա


Չեմ վիճի` Վրեժն իրոք տաղանդավոր է, բայց Էս մրցույթում, ինչպես Գարիկն ասաց նախորդ անգամ, երգելը միանգամայն երկրորդ պլան է մղված, հեռուստադիտողը չգիտես, թե ինչի համար է քվեարկում: Էնպես որ Եվա Սուջյանի նման տաղանդավոր երգչուհու անսպասելի դուրս գալուց հոետո, կարելի է սպասել նաև Վրեժի դուրս գալուն :Sad:

----------

Quyr Qery (19.04.2011)

----------


## Quyr Qery

Աաաաա,, ստից մրցույթ էր,,, լիքը անտաղանդներով` մանավանդ Գյուրջինյանի մասնակիցները..... յանիմ մի 2 հոգի տաղանդաոր կային` մեկը Եվան,,դուրս ելավ,, մյուսն էլ Վրեժն է,, բայց ինքն էլ դուրս կգա,,,ցավոք.. ինձ թվում է Սրբուհին հաղթի....

----------


## wem

Բայց Սրբուհին այդքան էլ վատ չի երգում:

----------


## wem

Բեմը նկարներում ավելի լավ և հզորա երևում:

----------


## Hakob9110

> Բեմը նկարներում ավելի լավ և հզորա երևում:


Հա իրոք շանթը լավ բեմեր ա սարքում:

----------


## wem

Բայց բրիտանական բեմը ավելի հզորա:  :Huh:

----------


## aerosmith

> Բայց բրիտանական բեմը ավելի հզորա:


ոչինչ, մենք էլ կամաց-կամաց կհասնենք իրանց. չնայած մինչև հասնենք, արդեն իրանք մեզ մի երկու սերունդ հետ թողած կլինեն  :LOL: 
բայց որ լոկալ տեսանկյունից նայենք, երևի ամենալավ ու ամենաճաշակով բեմը շանթիննա տեղական հեռուստաընկերությունների միջից  :Wink:

----------

***Mademoiselle Divo*** (23.04.2011), wem (24.04.2011), Նարե91 (23.04.2011)

----------


## Նարե91

> ոչինչ, մենք էլ կամաց-կամաց կհասնենք իրանց. չնայած մինչև հասնենք, արդեն իրանք մեզ մի երկու սերունդ հետ թողած կլինեն 
> բայց որ լոկալ տեսանկյունից նայենք, երևի ամենալավ ու ամենաճաշակով բեմը շանթիննա տեղական հեռուստաընկերությունների միջից


Լիովին համաձայն եմ Ձեզ հետ: Իսկապես Շանթն այսօր հայաստանյան հեռուստաալիքներից թերևս միակն է, որ շատ հանգիստ կարող է մրցակցության մեջ մտնել արտասահմանյան որոշ հեռուստաալիքների հետ: Այսքան ժամանակ ինչ նախագիծ, որ մեզ մատուցել է շանթը, միանգամից հեռուստադիտողների ճնշող մեծամասնության ֆավորիտների շարքն է անցել :Smile:

----------


## ***Mademoiselle Divo***

Շանթի մեջ մենակ էդ հիմար սերիալներն են վատը, թե չէ նախագծերն իրոք լավն են: Ես էլ եմ կարծում, որ Սրբուկը կհաղթի.....

----------


## wem

Ես կարդացել եմ որ մանկական Եվրատեսիլի համար HD եկռաններ են բերել Հայաստան:
Բայց հիմա լինքը չեմ կարողանում գտնեմ:  :Xeloq: 
Ես էլ եմ Սրբուհիի կողմից:

----------


## aerosmith

իսկ հերթական գալահամերգը ո՞ր օր է տեղափոխվել:

----------


## A.r.p.i.

> իսկ հերթական գալահամերգը ո՞ր օր է տեղափոխվել:


եթե չեմ սխալվում գալա համերգը ապրիլի 28-ինա, իսկ հեռուստադիտողները համերգը կարող են դիտել մայիսի 1-ին :Smile:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Երեկ առաջին անգամ X Factor-ի համերգ նայեցի  :Smile: 

Վրեժը հետաքրքիր մասնակից է, լավ ձայնային տվյալներ ունի, ցավոք իր ամբողջ պոտենցիալը չի կարողանում ցույց տալ: ԻՄՀԿ դեռ լիքը սովորելու, աշխատելու, կատարելագործվելու տեղ ունի:

Սրբուհին լավն ա, ճաշակով ա, շատ լավ ա երգում, իմ կարծիքով ամենաարժանին ա առաջին տեղ գրավելու համար:

Գիգաբիթը շատ լավն ա ու օրիգինալ, բիթ բոքս շատ եմ սիրում, իրենք էլ լավ են կատարում: Մենակ թե իմ կարծիքով X Factor-ը էն նախագիծը չի, որ իրենք պետք է մասնակցեին, Թաքնված տաղանդը ավելի հարմար նախագիծ կլիներ իրենց համար: Բայց ամեն դեպքում, 2-րդ տեղի համար նորմալ ա  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (02.05.2011), E-la Via (02.05.2011), Moonwalker (02.05.2011), Rammstein (02.05.2011), Աթեիստ (02.05.2011), Նաիրուհի (02.05.2011)

----------


## Rammstein

Երեկվա առաջին երգերից ամենալավը միանշանակ Սրբուհունն էր: Մնում եմ իմ նույն կարծիքին, որ ինքը պիտի հաղթի:
Իսկ դուետներից ամենալավը Գիգաբիթինն էր, բայց էդ լավը լինելու հազիվ 15%-ն էր հենց Գիգաբիթի շնորհիվ, մնացած 85%-ը Սուրենի շնորհքն էր:  :Yes: 

Իսկ ամենավատ դուետը Սրբուհունն էր, որի մասին միակ դիտողություններ նշողը Գիսանե Պալյանն էր: Էդ դիտողությունների հետ 100% համամիտ եմ, երկու հոգով նույն պարտիան երգելը կատարյալ աբսուրդ ա:

Մեկ էլ ասեմ, որ չնայած Վրեժը հաղթող լինելուց իմ համար բավական հեռու ա, բայց վերջին համերգին ժյուրին իրան պետք եղածից շատ քլնգեց:

----------

Moonwalker (02.05.2011), Աթեիստ (02.05.2011), Ռուֆուս (02.05.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Դուետներից ինձ էլ ամենաշատը Սուրո+Գիգաբիթը դուր եկավ, ամենաքիչը՝ Սրբուհի+Լուսինե դուետը: Սրբուհին ու Լուսինեն իրար շատ էին խանգարում, էն տպավորությունն էր, որ մեկը անպայման ուզում էր մյուսից ավելի բարձր երգել, արդյունքում ահավոր տհաճ ստացվեց:

Համ էլ շատ հաճելի էր ևս մեկ անգամ նախորդ սուպերստարների մասնակիցներին լսելը: Սուսիկն ու Լուսինեն արդեն լրիվ պրոֆեսիոնալ երգչուհիներ են, բայց էնքան եմ ափսոսում, որ նորմալ երգերի տեղը դրանք են ստիպված երգել  :Sad:  Ափսոս նորմալ մարդ չկա, որ իրենցով զբաղվի, թե չէ մեր ամբողջ սուտի աստղաբույլին ոտի տակ անելով վերև կբարձրանային...  :Sad:  Հատկապես երբ Սուսիկին ու Լուսինեին համեմատում ես Լիլիթ Հովհաննիսյան կոչեցյալ թյուրիմացության հետ  :Bad:  հասկանում ես, թե ինչքան մեծ ա իրենց տարբերությունը:

Իսկ Սուրոն ինչպես միշտ հոյակապ էր  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (02.05.2011), Farfalla (02.05.2011), Mephistopheles (03.05.2011), Moonwalker (02.05.2011), Quyr Qery (09.05.2011), Rammstein (02.05.2011), Yellow Raven (02.05.2011)

----------


## A.r.p.i.

Գիգաբիթ :Bye: 
Նախագծի սկզբից շատ էի ուզում, ու եզրափակչում Եվան ու Վրեժը մնան, բայց ցավոք սրտի ժյուրիի անմիտ արարքի պատճառով Եվային հանեցին: Դե իսկ դրանից հետո , Վրեժին արդեն Սրբուկի հետ էի ֆինալում տեսնում, ու տենց էլ եղավ: Ով էլ հաղթի , ուրախ կլինեմ, բայց դե մեկա, ուզում եմ Վրեժն իրա դասականով հաղթի :Love:

----------


## ***Mademoiselle Divo***

Իմ կարծիքով ոչ մեկն էլ չէր պասում, որ Գիգաբիթը կհասնի կիսաեզրափակիչ, բայց իրենք շատ յուրօրինակ են, հետաքրքիր, առանձնացող:Իրենց դուետը Սուրոյի հոտ ընտիիիիիիր էր: Վրեժը իրա պլանկան շաաատա իջեցրել......Սրբուկը շատ լավն էր, էս պահի դրությամբ հենց ինքն է արժանի հաղթանակին:Ճ

----------


## Մանուլ

> Մեկ էլ ասեմ, որ չնայած Վրեժը հաղթող լինելուց իմ համար բավական հեռու ա, բայց վերջին համերգին ժյուրին իրան պետք եղածից շատ քլնգեց:


 Միշտ էլ քլնգում ա, էլի: Ժյուրիի 3 անդամները մի տեսակ լարված են Գիսանեի, ու դա հերիք չի, մի հատ էլ` Գիսանեի մասնակիցների դեմ: Համենայն դեպս, ինձ տենց ա թվում: Ու ոչ միայն ինձ: 
 Եթե մասնակիցը ինչքան էլ լավ ա երգում, իրեն լավագույն դեպքում շատ ի միջի այլոց ասում են «հա, լավ էր», թևաթափ կլինի: Կոնկրետ վերջին համերգին Վրեժի առաջին կատարումը շատ չհավանեցի, լարված էր: Երկրորդը լավն էր: Բայց պարզ զգացվում ա, որ ժյուրիի 3 անդամները Սրբուկին են տեսնում հաղթողի դերում ու քվեարկության վրա ազդում են` Վրեժի մասին բավականին վատ բաներ ասելով: Իսկ Սրբուկի ու Վրեժի դուետների մասին կարծիքները ուղղակի ապշեցրին: Գարիկն էլ փոխարեն Գիսանեի նկատողություններն ընդունի (ինչքան էլ չլինի, Գիսանեն ա երգի հեղինակը, ինքն ավելի լավ գիտի, թե ոնց ա պետք երգը երգել), ասում ա` նորմալ ա, որ բոլորը չեն հավանում, հո բոլորը չե՞ն ընդունում, հասկանում: 
 Մի խոսքով` ներվայնացա  :Jpit: : 

 Չնայած ինձ համար նշանակություն չունի, թե 2-ից ով կհաղթի, բայց միայն ժյուրիի պահվածքի համար Վրեժին եմ ձայն տալու: 

 Ու ընդհանրապես, ժյուրիի անդամների միջև մրցակցության պատճառով ժյուրիի անդամներն ահագին «բացահայտվեցին»: Մասնավորապես Գյուրջինյանը ահավոր աչքիցս ընկավ  :Blink: :

----------

Quyr Qery (09.05.2011)

----------


## Farfalla

Գյուրջինյանը միշտ էլ ահավոր սուբյեկտիվա եղել: Ինքը եթե մեկին հավանումա, մնացածին սկսումա քլնգել: Ու շատ հաճախ մոռանումա, որ ինքը ժյուրիի անդամա:
Ուզում եմ Վրեժը հաղթի, ինքը իրա ոճում շատ լավնա ու հեչ պարտադիր չի, որ բոլոր ոճերում լավ երգի:

----------

Quyr Qery (09.05.2011), Աթեիստ (02.05.2011)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Վրեժին +1... Ոչինչ թող քլնգեն, կարևորը ինքը իրա վրա աշխատի, հետագայում համոզված եմ, որ նորմալ երգիչ կդառնա :Smile:

----------

Moonwalker (02.05.2011), Quyr Qery (09.05.2011), Աթեիստ (02.05.2011), Մանուլ (02.05.2011)

----------


## otar

Վրեժը լավագույնն ա հիմիկվա դրությամբ...  :Smile:  
Ճիշտ ա ավելի լավ կլիներ, որ Սրբուհին դուրս գար մնային Գիգաբիթը ու Վրեժը, բայց դե սենց էլ վատ չի:  :Smile:  
Նաիռա Գյուջինյանը չի լսում Սրբուհու ֆալշերը?  :Smile:  ... իսկ Վրեժի ամեն փոքր թերություն մտցնում ա էդ տղու աչքը. Գիսանեի դեմ են բոլորով, հետևաբար նաև Վրեժի  :Cool:

----------

Farfalla (02.05.2011), Quyr Qery (09.05.2011)

----------


## Pretty

Ես էլ եմ Վրեժին բալետ անում...ինքը շատ լավա երգում + կարդացածա ինչը չես ասի Սրբուկի մասին: Գյուրջինյանն էլա իմ աչքից ընկել: Սրբուկի համար ոտները թուլանում են, իսկ Վրեժին հեչ սիրում...

----------

Quyr Qery (09.05.2011)

----------


## Ariadna

Իսկ ես շատ ծանր տարա Գիգաբիթի դուրս մնալը, մեկ էլ Եվայի ժամանակ էի տենց նեղվել։ Ուզում էի Գիգան ու Սրբուկը մնան։ Վրեժը ինձ համար բացարձակ անհետաքրքիր կատարող ա՝ լավ ձայնային տվյալներով։ Կոնսում, դասական վոկալի բաժնում իրա նման լիքը կլինեն, իսկ Գիգաբիթ հաստատ չկա ու հազիվ ընդհանուրից տարբերվող մի բան էր մտել հայկական եթեր։ Նույնն էլ Եվան էր, Եվայի ձայնային տվյալներն ու ճաշակը մեր «աստղերը» կերազեն ունենան ու հաստատ Եվան էն մարդն էր, որ հաղթելով հերթական քյարթու երգչուհին չէր դառնալու, հուսանք, որ Սրբուկին էլ Գարիկը թույլ չի տա քյարթուանալ, ինչպես դա եղավ Լիլիթ Հովհաննիսյանի դեպքում։ Իսկ Վրեժին որ ցույց էին տալիս աշխատավայրում նկարած կադրեր՝ կոստյումով և փողկապով, միանգամից պատկերացրի, որ էն մարդկանցից ա, որ համ էլ կստիպի, որ իրեն անուն հայրանունով դիմեն ։D

----------

***Mademoiselle Divo*** (09.05.2011), murmushka (10.05.2011), Quyr Qery (09.05.2011), Ռուֆուս (03.05.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Փաստորեն մենակ ես չէի, որ Վրեժի մեջ ինչ-որ վանող ու տհաճ բան էի տեսնում  :Smile:  Մի տեսակ դուրս չի գալիս էդ տղեն, էդքան ջահել ա, բայց արդեն վրից բիձու հոտ ա գալիս  :Sad:

----------

***Mademoiselle Divo*** (09.05.2011), Ariadna (03.05.2011), murmushka (10.05.2011)

----------


## Kita

Լավ որ խնդրեի վիդիոներ էլ կդնեք էս թեմայում :Jpit:

----------


## Ariadna

> Լավ որ խնդրեի վիդիոներ էլ կդնեք էս թեմայում


Կիտ, facebook-ում մտի X-Factor էջը, ամեն ինչ կա  :Smile:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Լավ որ խնդրեի վիդիոներ էլ կդնեք էս թեմայում


http://shanttv.am/am/local/programs/4134/#scroller_3

----------

Ariadna (03.05.2011), Kita (03.05.2011)

----------


## wem

Համարյա համոզված եմ Գյուջինյանին այս նախագծի ավարտից հետո այլևս ժյուրիի կարգավիճակում չենք տեսնի: 
 :Bux:

----------


## wem

Սրբուհինա հաղթելու:

----------


## Pretty

Վրեժնա հաղթելու

----------

Quyr Qery (09.05.2011), soultaker (09.05.2011), yerevanci (09.05.2011), Հայուհի (09.05.2011), Նարե91 (09.05.2011)

----------


## Quyr Qery

Էսպես ասեմ.... Նախ Գյուրջինյանը ու ընդհանրապես ժյուրիների զզվելի ու անարդար վերաբերմունքը նյարդերիս վրա ազդում է..... Իրանք չգիտես ինչի ենքան էլ լավ չեն Գիսանեի հետ՝ իսկ Գիսանեն ինչ խոսք շատ ուժեղ է,,,, և ես նախագծում ամենաուժեղ մասնակիցները հենց իրենն էին..... 
Լրիվ մեկ է թե ով կհաղթի,, կարևորը չխառնվեն ու չդառնան ռաբիզ՝ ներկայիս "աստղերի" նման....Լիլիթը օրինակ... :Bad:  Իսկ թե ով էր արժանի իսկական հաղթանակի,,վաղուց էլ մրցույթում չեն՝ Եվա Սուջյանը և Գիգաբիթը՝որն էլ հաղթեր ուրախ կլինեի..... իրենք հենց են թարմությունն էին,, որի կարիքը մենք հիմա ունենք մեր շոուբիզնեսում.....

----------

V!k (09.05.2011), Արևհատիկ (09.05.2011), Հայուհի (09.05.2011), Մանուլ (09.05.2011), Նարե91 (09.05.2011)

----------


## Նարե91

Ինչ խոսք` Սրբուհին լավ ձայնային տվյալներ ունի, բայց ես Վրեժին եմ համակրում ու շատ կուզեի հաղթողի դերում հենց նրան էլ տեսնել :Wink:

----------


## Անի Ներկարար

Ինձ թվում է հենց Վրեժն էլ հաղթելու է: Չէ որ նա Լոռեցի է ու իմ հայրենակիցն է:

----------

Նարե91 (09.05.2011)

----------


## Մանուլ

> Ինձ թվում է հենց Վրեժն էլ հաղթելու է: Չէ որ նա Լոռեցի է ու իմ հայրենակիցն է:


 Եվ դա ի՞նչ կապ ունի  :Smile: : Լոռեցի, գյումրեցի, երևանցի. ի՞նչ տարբերություն:

 Ես էլ եմ ուզում, որ Վրեժը հաղթի միայն ժյուրիի վատ վերաբերմունքի պատճառով  :Smile: : Չնայած որ Սրբուկը հաղթի, չեմ տխրի, ինքն էլ ա լավը: Ու ավելի լավ կլինի, որ ինքը հաղթի, թե չէ պատկերացնում եմ` խեղճ Վրեժին ինչ օրը կգցեն :ՃՃ

----------

Freeman (10.05.2011), Արևհատիկ (09.05.2011), Հայուհի (09.05.2011)

----------


## Անի Ներկարար

> Եվ դա ի՞նչ կապ ունի : Լոռեցի, գյումրեցի, երևանցի. ի՞նչ տարբերություն:
> 
>  Ես էլ եմ ուզում, որ Վրեժը հաղթի միայն ժյուրիի վատ վերաբերմունքի պատճառով : Չնայած որ Սրբուկը հաղթի, չեմ տխրի, ինքն էլ ա լավը: Ու ավելի լավ կլինի, որ ինքը հաղթի, թե չէ պատկերացնում եմ` խեղճ Վրեժին ինչ օրը կգցեն :ՃՃ


Իհարկե ոչ մի կապ չունի ուղակի կատակում էի :Tongue:  Ամեն դեպքում երկուսն էլ շատ լավ են երգում ու երկուսն էլ արժանի են հաղթանակի:

----------

Աթեիստ (09.05.2011), Նարե91 (09.05.2011)

----------


## Նարե91

Միայն նրա համար, որ ժյուրին իրեն վատ զգա, արժի որ Վրեժը հաղթի :Wink:  Չեմ հասկանում ինչի այդ տղային ժյուրին տանել չի կարողանում  :Sad:

----------

Quyr Qery (09.05.2011), wem (11.05.2011), Հայուհի (09.05.2011)

----------


## armuk

*ատում եմ* Գյուջինյանին, նրա նախանձը Գիասանեի նկատմամբ պարզ դարցավ երբ իր_ "աննման"_ ու *ԱՆՏԱՂԱՆԴ* Արծրունը դուրս մնաց նախագծից: ԹՈՒՒՒՒՒՒՒՒՒՒՒՒՒՒՒՒՒՒՒՒՒՒՒՒՒՒՒՒւ















սպասում եմ տուգանման:

----------

otar (10.05.2011), Quyr Qery (11.05.2011), Հայուհի (11.05.2011), Նարե91 (10.05.2011)

----------


## otar

Վրեժը պետք է հաղթի  :Smile:

----------

Նարե91 (10.05.2011)

----------


## Pretty

Ժողովուրդ եթե ուզում եք, որ Վրեժը հաղթի, ձայն տվեք

----------

Նարե91 (10.05.2011)

----------


## wem

Անկեղծ ասած համարս մեկա ով կհաղթի, միայն Եվա Սուջյանն էր արժանի հաղթանակի:

----------

Աշոտ Երկաթ (11.05.2011)

----------


## Աշոտ Երկաթ

*wem* թեմային հարցում կցի

----------


## wem

> *wem* թեմային հարցում կցի


Հարցումը կցված է:
(ներեցեք, վրիպում է տեղի ունեցել:  :Blush:  )

----------


## Չամիչ

Շատ եմ հավանել Գիսանեի երգը, վերջին համերգի ժամանակ Վրեժի կատարումները ստիպել են փշաքաղվել, իսկ Սրբուկը միջինից ցածր կարգի երգչուհի ա, անտանելի արտասանությամբ, լրիվ տառերը աղավաղում ա: Լավ ճվճվում ա ու երգելուց առայժմ կամգին հեռու ա: Ինչ վերաբերվում ա մրցույթին՝ ընդհանուր: Եվա Սուջյանի դուրս մնալը անհեթեթություն էր, Գիգա Բիթի տղաները շատ տաղանդավոր են, կարծում եմ հիմնական մրցակցությունը պիտի նրանց երկուսի միջեւ ծավալվեր, ինչի արդյունքում պիտի հաղթեր Եվան, բայց ունենք այն ինչ ունենք:

----------


## Ariadna

> Շատ եմ հավանել Գիսանեի երգը, վերջին համերգի ժամանակ Վրեժի կատարումները ստիպել են փշաքաղվել, իսկ Սրբուկը միջինից ցածր կարգի երգչուհի ա, անտանելի արտասանությամբ, լրիվ տառերը աղավաղում ա: Լավ ճվճվում ա ու երգելուց առայժմ կամգին հեռու ա: Ինչ վերաբերվում ա մրցույթին՝ ընդհանուր: Եվա Սուջյանի դուրս մնալը անհեթեթություն էր, Գիգա Բիթի տղաները շատ տաղանդավոր են, կարծում եմ հիմնական մրցակցությունը պիտի նրանց երկուսի միջեւ ծավալվեր, ինչի արդյունքում պիտի հաղթեր Եվան, բայց ունենք այն ինչ ունենք:


Չամիչ ջան, եթե տառերը աղավաղելուց խոսենք, Վրեժի պես սարսափելի ոչ ոք չի աղավաղում, էն որ Բիթլզից հետո Գլումովը ասեց՝ նենց երգեցիր, ոնց որ բառերը Ավետ Բարսեղյանը գրած լիներ  :Jpit:  Վրեժը դասական լավ է կատարում, բայց ինչպես մի երկու օր առաջ Ձայնալարը ասեց՝ էս տղեն ոնց որ լավ լարած երաժշտական գործիք լինի, երգածի մեջ հոգի չկա, ուղղակի լավ ձայն ա հանում։
Իմ կարծիքով միայն ձայնով չի, երգիչը պետք է նաև խարիզմա կոչեցյալից մի քիչ ունենա, ընդհանրապես արտիստը, դե դա ոչ մեկին էլ չի խանգարի, բայց հատկապես արտիստի և քաղաքական գործչի դեպքում, կարծում եմ, կարևոր է։ Ինձ համար Վրեժը դրանից մի կաթիլ չունի, իսկ Սրբուկը շատ լավն ա, ամեն դեպքում բոլոր ոճերն էլ իր մոտ ստացվում են ու բեմի վրա իրեն շատ լավ է զգում ու պահում, տրամադրում է իր նկատմամբ։ Իհարկե անժխտելի է, որ Եվային էս նախագծում ոչ ոք չի հասնի։ Ու ընդհանրապես հայկական երգարվեստում ես Եվային հավասար ոչ ոքի չեմ ճանաչում՝ որ համ ձայն ունի, համ հոգի, համ ճաշակ։

----------

Ռուֆուս (11.05.2011)

----------


## Աշոտ Երկաթ

հարցումը մի քիչ են չի պիտի լիներե սենց

1,ուզում եմ Վրեժին, բայց Սրբուհինա հաղդելու
2.ուզում եմ Սրբուհուն, բայց Վրեժնա հաղդելու
3.ուզում եմ Վրեժին, Վրեժնել հաղդելու
4.ուզում եմ Սրբուհուն, Սրբուհինել հաղդելուա
 :Think:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ ջան, եթե տառերը աղավաղելուց խոսենք, Վրեժի պես սարսափելի ոչ ոք չի աղավաղում, էն որ Բիթլզից հետո Գլումովը ասեց՝ նենց երգեցիր, ոնց որ բառերը Ավետ Բարսեղյանը գրած լիներ  Վրեժը դասական լավ է կատարում, բայց ինչպես մի երկու օր առաջ Ձայնալարը ասեց՝ էս տղեն ոնց որ լավ լարած երաժշտական գործիք լինի, երգածի մեջ հոգի չկա, ուղղակի լավ ձայն ա հանում։
> Իմ կարծիքով միայն ձայնով չի, երգիչը պետք է նաև խարիզմա կոչեցյալից մի քիչ ունենա, ընդհանրապես արտիստը, դե դա ոչ մեկին էլ չի խանգարի, բայց հատկապես արտիստի և քաղաքական գործչի դեպքում, կարծում եմ, կարևոր է։ Ինձ համար Վրեժը դրանից մի կաթիլ չունի, իսկ Սրբուկը շատ լավն ա, ամեն դեպքում բոլոր ոճերն էլ իր մոտ ստացվում են ու բեմի վրա իրեն շատ լավ է զգում ու պահում, տրամադրում է իր նկատմամբ։ Իհարկե անժխտելի է, որ Եվային էս նախագծում ոչ ոք չի հասնի։ Ու ընդհանրապես հայկական երգարվեստում ես Եվային հավասար ոչ ոքի չեմ ճանաչում՝ որ համ ձայն ունի, համ հոգի, համ ճաշակ։


Էտ հեչ, Վրեժ անգլերեն արտասանությունը վերջն ա, Արիադնա ջան, խոսքը օտար լեզուներով կատարումների մասին չի, խոսքը հենց հայերեն լեզվի մասին ա, էս վերջերս նորաթուխ երգիչ երգչուհիների մոտ երգելու ընթացքում տեռերի արտասանությունը անճանաչելիության հասցնելու, աղավաղելու սարսափելի  տենդենց ա նկատվում:

Որեւէ մեկը ինձ կհուշի՞ միգուցե ես անտեղյակ եմ, որ հայերենում գոյություն ունի *էս* կուլամ արտահայտություն: Ընձի հավա*դ*ա, անձրեւ կա-ի փոխարեն *գ*ա......................իսկ ժյուրին էլ նստած իրանց լաց ու կոծով խրախուսում ա, ամրապնդում մասնակիցների կատարումների մեջ նկատվող բոլոր թերությունները:

Սրբուկի արտիստիզմի վերաբարեյլա չեմ կարող չհամաձայնվել, իսկապես արտիստիկ ա, բայց ճաշակին ընկեր չկա, նրա երգեցողությունը իմ ականջը չի շոյում, չափից շատ են կիքսերը, չափից շատ ա ճվճվոցը, Christina Aguilera - contigo en la distansia երգի կատարման ժամանակ երբ պետք էր պարզապես երգել, այլ ոչ թե ամբողջ ձայնով բղավել պարզ երեւաց, որ Սրբուկի տվյալները, որպես երգչուհի բավականին համեստ են, բան չունեմ ասելու նա բեմի մարդ է, կարող է դառնալ լավ դերասանուհի, կողքից էլ երգել:

----------

Quyr Qery (11.05.2011)

----------


## Chuk

> հարցումը մի քիչ են չի պիտի լիներե սենց
> 
> 1,ուզում եմ Վրեժին, բայց Սրբուհինա հաղդելու
> 2.ուզում եմ Սրբուհուն, բայց Վրեժնա հաղդելու
> 3.ուզում եմ Վրեժին, Վրեժնել հաղդելու
> 4.ուզում եմ Սրբուհուն, Սրբուհինել հաղդելուա



Կարծում եմ, որ ոչ մեկն էլ չի հաղդելու, շատ-շատ հաղթի  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (11.05.2011), Inna (17.05.2011), Smokie (16.05.2011)

----------


## Ariadna

> Էտ հեչ, Վրեժ անգլերեն արտասանությունը վերջն ա, Արիադնա ջան, խոսքը օտար լեզուներով կատարումների մասին չի, խոսքը հենց հայերեն լեզվի մասին ա, էս վերջերս նորաթուխ երգիչ երգչուհիների մոտ երգելու ընթացքում տեռերի արտասանությունը անճանաչելիության հասցնելու, աղավաղելու սարսափելի  տենդենց ա նկատվում:
> 
> Որեւէ մեկը ինձ կհուշի՞ միգուցե ես անտեղյակ եմ, որ հայերենում գոյություն ունի *էս* կուլամ արտահայտություն: Ընձի հավա*դ*ա, անձրեւ կա-ի փոխարեն *գ*ա......................իսկ ժյուրին էլ նստած իրանց լաց ու կոծով խրախուսում ա, ամրապնդում մասնակիցների կատարումների մեջ նկատվող բոլոր թերությունները:


 Օֆ, եսիմ, Չամիչ ջան  :Smile:  Երևի մտածում ա եթե ընձի (լեննականերեն), ապա հավա*դ*ա  :LOL:

----------


## Նարե91

Շատ հետաքրքիր մտածելակերպ ունեք, :Hands Up:  բայց երանի 2-րդն ու 3-րդն իրականություն դառնար :Cool:

----------


## otar

այնպես չի, որ ես ուրախ եմ, որ Բիթլզի երբերը աղավաղվել են.. բայց ամեն դեպքում կարծում եմ, որ դա կատարվել է զուտ լեզվին չտիրապետելու պատճառով… 
այս մրցույթում ինձ ամենից շատ զվարճացրել /հիասթափեցրել/ է Սրբուհու Dream on-ի կատարումը… for the -ԹԻԳՌ - + ինչ-որ վագրական ժեստիկուլյացիա  :Shok: , նույն ինքը tiger (սակայն օրիգինալ տեքստում՝ tear) ,  sing on the table (օրիգինալ տեքստում՝ if it's just for today )  ավելի լավ է բառերը ոչ ճիշտ արտասանությամբ երգել քան սկզբունքորեն փոխել երգի իմաստը /դարձնել այն անիմաստ/ 
էլ չեմ ասում, որ երգի մնացած խոսքերն անհնար է առհասարակ տարբերակել :Օ ... որովհետև լսվում էր մոտավորապես "շինգիա շինգօաիաաա շինգօալաֆ շինգ օ ա ԹԻԳՌՌՌՌՌ "  :Shok: 
ու առհասարակ, ըստ իս դրանով չի որ պետք է դատել երգչի որակների մասին… մարդը եթե անգլերեն չգիտի չի դադարում ունենալ լավ ձայն, լինել լավ երգիչ…  :Think:

----------

Smokie (16.05.2011), Աշոտ Երկաթ (12.05.2011), Հայուհի (11.05.2011), Մանուլ (11.05.2011)

----------


## Pretty

Վրեժը լավ էլ հոգով է երգում, հիմա ինչ անենք անգլերեն չգիտի, կսովորի, ինքը լավ էլ իտալերեն է երգում, Սրբուկն էլ ավելի շատ գոռումա, քան երգում

----------

Նարե91 (13.05.2011)

----------


## Մանուլ

> Վրեժը լավ էլ հոգով է երգում, հիմա ինչ անենք անգլերեն չգիտի, կսովորի, ինքը լավ էլ իտալերեն է երգում, Սրբուկն էլ ավելի շատ գոռումա, քան երգում


 Խոսքը մեր մեջ` իտալերեն էլ լավ չի երգում  :Jpit: : Այսինքն` արտասանությունը լավը չի:
 Իսկ որ հոգով է երգում, համաձայն եմ, ինձ շատ դուր ա գալիս  :Smile: : Ու ինձ համար վերջին համերգի երկրորդ համարներից Վրեժինն ավելի հուզիչ էր, քան Սրբուկինը: 
 Չնայած Սրբուկի դեմ ոչինչ չունեմ, ինքն էլ ա լավը  :Smile: :

----------


## Նարե91

Վրեժը հաղթեց... շատ ուրախ եմ... ապրի Շանթը :Hands Up:

----------

A.r.p.i. (15.05.2011), Inna (15.05.2011), Lusinamara (15.05.2011), Moonwalker (15.05.2011), Smokie (16.05.2011), V!k (15.05.2011), Yellow Raven (15.05.2011), Yevuk (16.05.2011), Աթեիստ (15.05.2011), Անի Ներկարար (15.05.2011)

----------


## Rammstein

:Shok: 
Ափսոս, որ ադրբեջ… է՜հ, Վրեժը հաղթեց:  :Shok:  Տենց համերգ չի եղել, որտեղ կարողանամ ասեմ, որ Վրեժը լավագույնն է եղել:  :Nea:

----------

Ariadna (15.05.2011), Inna (15.05.2011), Sinigami (15.05.2011), Արէա (16.05.2011), Նաիրուհի (16.05.2011), Ռուֆուս (15.05.2011)

----------


## Անի Ներկարար

ԵՍ ԷԼ ԵՄ ՇԱՏ ՈՒՐԱԽ Շնորհավոր ՎՐԵԺ ՋԱՆ ԴՈՒ ԱՐԺԱՆԻ ԵՍ ԱՅՍ ՀԱՂԹԱՆԱԿԻՆ

----------

Lusinamara (15.05.2011)

----------


## Նարե91

> Ափսոս, որ ադրբեջ… է՜հ, Վրեժը հաղթեց:  Տենց համերգ չի եղել, որտեղ կարողանամ ասեմ, որ Վրեժը լավագույնն է եղել:


Գուցե Վրեժը Էստրադային ժանրում, ռոքում, փոփում, ժողովրդականում իրեն այդքան էլ լավ չի կարողացել ներկայացնել, բայց փաստը մնում է փաստ , որ նա փայլել է յուրաքանչյուր դասական կատարման ժամանակ, ինչում էլ մյուս մասնակիցներն են թերացել: Հատկապես հրաշալի է Caruso-ն նրա կատարմամբ:

----------


## Lyiza

:LOL: Շնորհավոր Վրեժ,  :Smile:  Իսկապես  արժանի էիր  հաղթանակի :Smile:

----------


## Չամիչ

Գիսանեի երգը Վրեժին հաղթանակ բերեց, ափսոս երգը ինտերնետում չկա: Երեւի թույլ էլ չեն տա, որ մտնի ինտերնետ, մինչեւ չձայնագրեն ու վաճառքի չհանեն:

Հաղթանակի քամիները
Լուռ սլանում են,
Եթե կարող ես դու նրանց սանձի:
Դու հաղթելու ես ու ճախրելու ես
Դեպի երկնակամարը աներեր...........................

----------


## davtyanhasmik

> Գիսանեի երգը Վրեժին հաղթանակ բերեց, ափսոս երգը ինտերնետում չկա: Երեւի թույլ էլ չեն տա, որ մտնի ինտերնետ, մինչեւ չձայնագրեն ու վաճառքի չհանեն:
> 
> Հաղթանակի քամիները
> Լուռ սլանում են,
> Եթե կարող ես դու նրանց սանձի:
> Դու հաղթելու ես ու ճախրելու ես
> Դեպի երկնակամարը աներեր...........................


http://hiter.do.am/ ինտեռնետում կա

----------


## Չամիչ

> http://hiter.do.am/ ինտեռնետում կա


Շնորհակալ եմ :Smile:

----------


## wem

Նկատեցի՞ք որ Վրեժին հաղթող հայտարարելուց հետո, Գյուրջինյանին ու Գլումովին ցույց չտվեցին:  :Think:

----------


## Mephistopheles

ամենալավը Սուրեն Առուստամյանն էր

----------


## wem

http://shanttv.com/am/local/news/2040/6795/
Գլումովը նորից ցույց տվեց իր նախանձը:  :Beee: 
Գյուրջինյանն էլ նույնիսկ բարի չգտնվեց տեսախցիկի առջև շնորհավորի Վրեժին:  :Beee:

----------

Նարե91 (18.05.2011)

----------


## Նարե91

Իսկապես շատ անշնորհք գտնվեցին ժյուրիի անդամները. բայց իրանց այդ արարքով մենակ իրենց են վնաս տալիս, որովհետեև ժողովրդի աչքից  ահավոր ընկան: Մեկը ես, որ առաջ Գյուրջինյանին հարգում էի, հիմա էլ չեմ հարգում

----------


## Valentina

X-Factor 2 - ի կիսաեզրափակիչին Վրեժ Կիրակոսյանի կատարումը.

----------

Նիկեա (13.05.2013)

----------

